# The Democratic Debate..



## QuickSilver (Oct 13, 2015)

So pop the popcorn... it's the other side's turn tonight..   I don't expect it to be as interesting as the Republican debates but it should be pretty good..  Hillary will do all she can to stay to Bernie's left.. but I doubt that's possible..  

I heard something pretty unbelievable yesterday on the Phil Hartman show..   It seems that this is going to be the first time the majority of Americans actually will see an and hear Bernie Sanders..   I wonder where they have been living... lol!  But I guess not everyone is a political wonk like some of us here..  

Well..  Let's see what happens tonight...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 13, 2015)

Linc's appearance is worth the price of admissio!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 13, 2015)

The other three better do something to ignite some interest... otherwise.. this is a two person debate.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 13, 2015)

Not too worry, you have already seen Linc in action advocating the metric system, and, although he is extremely pale, he could be a dark horse...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 13, 2015)

Oh sure  Ralphy... lol!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 13, 2015)

Our boy is a progressive visionary that may stun everyone tonight!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 13, 2015)

ok....  I'm eager to be stunned.... but not holding my breath


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 13, 2015)

I'll be watching, don't really expect any surprises, I agree, it will be a two person debate.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 13, 2015)

Martin O'Malley will have some things to say, but it will probably be an echo of the other two.  I don't foresee any fireworks... HOWEVER,  Bernie can be a crotchety old guy... and he has been known to lose his temper... so if someone pushes his buttons... there could be some yelling.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 13, 2015)

Vegas has made my boy 1 million to 1 shot.  You'll envy my wealth tomorrow but don't come looking for any of it...


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 13, 2015)

Ralphy, dude, time to up your meds. Sigh. Take heart, eventually they are bound to get the dose right....


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 13, 2015)

With my winnings I'll buy my own submarine!  Think of the fun I'll have!  Maybe I will invite all of you on a cruise and we could have a drink and launch a cruise or two!


----------



## Shirley (Oct 13, 2015)

Ralphie, after taxes, you'll be lucky if you have enough to buy a rowboat.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 13, 2015)

This will probably be a pretty boring, and well scripted, event....Unless, someone makes a comment that causes Hillary Clinton to "blow her cork".


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 13, 2015)

I dunno Shirley. He might just have enough to pay for his straitjacket. Boom.


----------



## Shirley (Oct 13, 2015)

Ralphie, for a small cut of your winnings, I'll help you escape the straitjacket.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 13, 2015)

Don M. said:


> This will probably be a pretty boring, and well scripted, event....Unless, someone makes a comment that causes Hillary Clinton to "blow her cork".



I don't think that will happen...  It's Bernie that's known for having a short fuse... If a cork is blown... it will be his..


----------



## Shirley (Oct 13, 2015)

Hmmmmm, maybe I'll watch it, after all.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 13, 2015)

No strait jacket needed, as I will buy any institution that wants me...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 13, 2015)

How many are watching?  I'm so proud to be a Democrat I could burst..  ISSUES!!!    They are actually discussing issues!


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 13, 2015)

You said exactly what I was going to QS....this debate makes me Very proud to be a Democrat...Hillary and Bernie are doing great.....Webb not so much.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 14, 2015)

Geez....  A debate where issues that ACTUALLY matter to the American people were discussed...  I didn't hear the words "abortion", "birth controll" or  "Planned Parenthood" one single time!!     Lot's of foreign policy... and economic discussion.. Some immigration and gun control..   No one tore anyone to shreds... in fact one more than one occasion they even said they agreed with their opponents....   All and all.... a really good and GROWN UP debate...    If this was the first time Americans were exposed to the Democratic field they should be impressed for sure!! 

IMO the winners were Bernie Sanders and Hillary Clinton..  

Losers...  Webb... O'malley and poor ole Linc... sorry Ralphy..  your boy is not exactly ready for prime time..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 14, 2015)

Just remember that he had "just arrived" in Vegas so he should have been cut some slack...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2015)

I really like Bernie Sanders and everything he has to say, Hillary did okay herself also.  The other three have no hope, IMO.  I agree with you QS, it was a good debate compared to the republicans, no childish sarcasm/bashing, and they talked about things that mattered to American citizens.  Webb looked like he would blow his cork when he thought he was getting screwed out of his minutes, if Sanders gets angry, he seems to usually have good reason to.  I didn't catch the end of the debate, but saw most of it.

This morning the conservative talk shows are all abuzz mocking Hillary and her 'annoying' laugh...unbelievable.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 14, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I really like Bernie Sanders and everything he has to say, Hillary did okay herself also.  The other three have no hope, IMO.  I agree with you QS, it was a good debate compared to the republicans, no childish sarcasm/bashing, and they talked about things that mattered to American citizens.  Webb looked like he would blow his cork when he thought he was getting screwed out of his minutes, if Sanders gets angry, he seems to usually have good reason to.  I didn't catch the end of the debate, but saw most of it.
> 
> This morning the conservative talk shows are all abuzz mocking Hillary and her 'annoying' laugh...unbelievable.



Of course.. they know they are out classed on every issue.. and they can see the writing on the wall for 2016... why not resort to Middle School behavior.. A bunch of kids making fun of the grown ups... while wishing they could be grown up too...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 14, 2015)

The American people are liking what Bernie has to say..

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/...s-Makes-The-Most-Of-His-National-Debate-Debut#



> The presidential campaign of Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-Vt.) said it raised $1.3 million Tuesday in the four hours after the Democratic debate began. Sanders appears to have successfully parlayed his most-talked about moment during the debate — telling Hillary Rodham Clinton that “the American people are sick and tired of talking about your damn e-mail” — into a sharp uptick in donations.
> 
> A Sanders solicitation e-mailed to supporters while the debate was still going on included a video of the moment and seeks donations “before Bernie steps off the stage.”
> 
> In the video, Sanders argues that there are far more important things to discuss than Clinton’s use of private e-mail as secretary of state. Among them, he said, were the collapse of the middle class and the number of young people looking for decent jobs.



I understand the average donation was $34.00.   That's a whole bunch of Americans wanting a politician that's going to look out for THEM rather than some billionaire's interests..  This says a lot.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 14, 2015)

Haven't seen any of it yet.  But I'll look for clips or check out CNN Int'l.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 14, 2015)

I believe it was televised on CNN int'l


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 14, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I believe it was televised on CNN int'l



Yes, at 1:30 am here.  I'll at least get to see highlights and can read about everything else.

My brother whose opinion on politics I highly respect wants Bernie Sanders.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 14, 2015)

Yes.. Bernie made a spectacular showing... but it goes back to the question.. IS he electable being a self described Democratic Socialist..  I'm doubting that.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 14, 2015)

[h=1]O'Malley's Closing statement at the debate:[/h]*I am very very grateful to be on this stage with this distinguished group of candidates tonight. And what you heard tonight ... was a very very different debate from the sort of debate that you heard from the two presidential republican debates. On this stage you didn't hear anyone denigrate women, you didn't hear anyone make racist comments about new American immigrants. You didn't hear anyone speak ill of another American because of their religious beliefs. What you heard was an honest search for the answers that will move our country forward*, to move us to a 100 percent clean electric energy grid by 2050. 

To take the actions that we have always taken as Americans, so that we can actually attack injustice in our country, employ more of our people, rebuild out cities and towns, educate our children at higher and better levels, and include more of our people in the sociopolitical and economic life of our country. I truly believe that we are standing on the threshold of a new American progress, unless you become discouraged about our gridlock in Congress, talk to our people under 30. You'll never find among them people who want to bash immigrants, people who want to deny rights to gay couples. That tells me we are moving to a more connected, generous, compassionate place, and we need to speak to the goodness within our country.




The big winner last night was the Democrat party.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 14, 2015)

NOW.... we need our base to VOTE!   If they do.. we can count on winning the White House and taking back the Senate...  The House I'm afraid will take a few more cycles due to the gerrymandering of districts..  which is the price we as Democrats paid for sitting on our hands in the 2010 and 2012 mid-terms.  We have to wait for the next US census and the emergence of more non-whites while the old white strangle hold dies off..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks Jackie, I didn't hear that.


----------



## BobF (Oct 14, 2015)

I handled this debate as I handled the other debates.   I did not watch or listen to them as this time is all for show and tell and nothing of importance is happening.   Next spring, after these play games sessions are over, then we get down to the most important part of hoping to win the elections and pretty much done with weeding our the unwanted ones.  

Now the wife did watch but was pretty disappointed.   She said it got to be a shouting match as no one waited to be called, they just kept jumping in on the conversation and rebutted with no appreciation for the others.   She felt that Bernie was the worst of the bunch with his interruptions and loud talk.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 14, 2015)

She must have watched a different debate than I did then.  It was handled well... the moderator was tough.. and the candidates were prepared.. Bernie was the best..


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 14, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Yes.. Bernie made a spectacular showing... but it goes back to the question.. IS he electable being a self described Democratic Socialist..  I'm doubting that.



CNN just replayed the debate and I caught the last half hour.  I'm sure it will run again.  What a difference from the repugs debates!!  I agree about Bernie.  He's not electable, but maybe VP.  I will vote like I always do - I even made sure I voted in 2008 from Uganda.  Unfortunately it counts in a repug state - TN - the last state where I voted.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 14, 2015)

Here's what CNN had to say about the debate..

http://edition.cnn.com/2015/10/14/opinions/democratic-debate-roundup/index.html

The contrast between the Democratic debate in Las Vegas and the first two times the Republican candidates met was striking. Those debates frequently looked like a political version of reality television. Donald Trump thrived in large part because of the overall quality of the discussions. "Unless the Democrats can talk one of the Kardashians into running," joked CNN commentator Paul Begala, "don't expect the Democrats' ratings to approach the Republicans." 

While each Democrat in Las Vegas demonstrated a number of vulnerabilities as well as strengths -- and there were a few moments when they delivered some zingy one-liners -- what was most notable about the evening was the image that they conveyed about their party: this is a party that is focused on governance.

The most heated moments tonight didn't come from candidates discussing insults about how other candidates looked, as memorably happened in the GOP debate, but rather when the candidates squared off about what to do about gun control and banking regulation. The policy-driven discussion might have felt too much like a college seminar to many viewers, but the tenor of the event could have an extremely beneficial impact at a moment when public opinion about the GOP has suffered greatly because of obstructionist tactics in Congress. In July, Pew reported that their polls showed only 32% of those polled had a favorable view of the Republican Party. 


So the winner in the debate tonight was the Democratic Party. As the House Republicans struggle to bring their caucus under control without a speaker, and as Ben Carson spent the week making shocking comments about Nazis and gun control, the Democrats came out of Tuesday night looking like a party that is ready to govern. In an era of Washington gridlock, this is the most powerful message that the Democratic candidate, whoever that might be, will be able to sell to voters in the coming months.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 14, 2015)

The numbers are in...

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/how-many-people-watched-the-first-democratic-debate/

CNN announced Wednesday that 15.3 million people watched the first Democratic debate Tuesday evening, breaking the cable network's previous viewership record. Of that total, 4.8 million people were between the ages of 25 and 54, the highest viewership ever for a Democratic debate in that age group.
Another 980,000 tuned into live streams of the debate on CNN's website, mobile apps and Apple TV at the peak of the debate, setting another record. At the last CNN GOP debate at the Reagan Library, the peak concurrent streams topped out at 921,000.



Play                     Video                 
CBS This Morning                 [h=3]Clinton and Sanders dominate first Democratic debate[/h]                                            For much of Tuesday's Democratic debate, Hillary Clinton and Bernie Sanders left the three other candidates on the sidelines. The former secretar...                                     
 
The highest-rated Democratic presidential primary debate before last night's was ABC News' 2008 debate in Philadelphia on April 16, 2008, which drew 10.7 million viewers. On cable, it was CNN's 2008 debate in Los Angeles on January  31, 2008, which got 8.3 million viewers.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Oct 14, 2015)

Amazing to see the viewership.  After all the buildup for the Pub clown show debates starring The Donald, it's good to see that real Americans actually are interested in who will be governing our Nation into the future.  
I watched the entire debate, as I did both Pub debates.  Honestly, I thought Secretary Clinton was a clear winner.  Bernie had some great segments where he looked good.  He went blank on foreign affairs.  And, I still don't believe he is electable.  The other three had terrible performances.  Webb really disappointed me.  With his military background, thought he might show well.  He really muddled around and looked outclassed.
Secretary has quite a bit of "baggage", most of which is nothing but continuous efforts to "swift boat" her by the Pubs.  Right now, the 2016 election comes down to who the Pubs nominate.  A Rubio could give Clinton a good race.  If the GOP nominee is Trump or one of the far right nuts like Cruz... HELLO, MS. PRESIDENT!


----------

